# Nissan R35 GTR by Valet Magic



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Just a few pics of the GTR that left on saturday heading back to Manchester :thumb:

Full correction detail + a few other bits :thumb:


























































































































































































Robbie


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks good as always robbie !


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Stunning job Robbie :thumb:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Stunning work as ever Robbie, love these R35's


----------



## Sneaks (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Robbie


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work there mate, car looks mint.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Robbie I noticed it looked like you detailed 90% of the cars at the Goodwood breakfast meet! :lol:


----------



## Energy Lab (May 10, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks awesome. DId you also wrap the sills and front splitter?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

gally said:


> Robbie I noticed it looked like you detailed 90% of the cars at the Goodwood breakfast meet! :lol:


Could of done :lol: :thumb:

87 GTR's now all privatly owned and unique cars :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice reflections..


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fantastic great job.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Spot on as expected fella

You've done enough of these in black now for the super soft clearcoat not to pose any time issues in terms of the refining stage!

On that note has your refining techniques altered since working on these at all?



maggi133 said:


> Looks awesome. DId you also wrap the sills and front splitter?


+1...along with rear badge removal?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> Looks awesome. DId you also wrap the sills and front splitter?


Yes the lowers/vents got wrapped in carbon along with the removal of the rear badge,painted Brembo calipers and front clear vinyl on the front bumper :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Chris_VRS said:


> Spot on as expected fella
> 
> You've done enough of these in black now for the super soft clearcoat not to pose any time issues in terms of the refining stage!
> 
> On that note has your refining techniques altered since working on these at all?


The GTR requires a whole host of changes in technique to get a perfect result :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Looking good Robbie:thumb:

Hey, me likes the orange wheels, mmmm tail pipes don't OE Robbie what other little extras have you got lurking on it now then???


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

cracking job, awesome cars


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Another Dhatsun for a change en Robbie.... 

BTW: I'll try and call Wednesday still, but not sure how busy I'll be at work....


----------



## mozmo17 (Jan 7, 2011)

cracking job these are great looking cars and one of the best value for money super cars in my opinion good work


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> Looking good Robbie:thumb:
> 
> Hey, me likes the orange wheels, mmmm tail pipes don't OE Robbie what other little extras have you got lurking on it now then???


Ill get some pics up soon :thumb:

For now:

XS Power full s/s exhaust system.
The biggest K&N filter you have ever seen.
Remapped

310bhp - 350 ftlb torque.

Coming soon:

Full coilover kit
uprated turbo's K04's
uprated FM intercooler
bigger injectors/fuel pump
custom map to suit.

Expected power- 400/430bhp

:argie:

Robbie


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice robbie is this the k and n you had on favebook??


----------



## e4n rs (Dec 2, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> Ill get some pics up soon :thumb:
> 
> For now:
> 
> ...


copy cat!!!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-tom- said:


> very nice robbie is this the k and n you had on favebook??


Yes mate :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

e4n rs said:


> copy cat!!!!!!!!:wave:


 :driver:


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks nice!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Cracking work Robbie, those GTR's look awesome, was behind one the other day and could not believe how big those exhausts are!

Kev


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Cracking work Robbie, those GTR's look awesome, was behind one the other day and could not believe how big those exhausts are!
> 
> Kev


BIG :lol:


----------



## hottrod (Apr 27, 2010)

Great job, am loving that garage, any additional pics of the inside?


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

What GTR .. all I saw was a cracking Audi in the background


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

hottrod said:


> Great job, am loving that garage, any additional pics of the inside?


I will get some up soon mate :thumb:



gdavison said:


> What GTR .. all I saw was a cracking Audi in the background


So true  :lol:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

lovin that!
looks stunning!


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Stunning work Robbie:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments guys.

Robbie


----------



## Karl79 (Jun 5, 2011)

amazing looking car,, great work


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Yes the lowers/vents got wrapped in carbon along with the removal of the rear badge,painted Brembo calipers and front clear vinyl on the front bumper :thumb:


Was that your suggestion or customers?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very nice Robbie!


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Very glossy finish! Nice car, i really love it!


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Stunning work, stunning car :thumb:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice job Robbie! being an ignorant fecker, what other services do Valet Magic offer from your lovely unit!?

Chris


----------



## pulsar-dobby (Aug 3, 2006)

I need to see this sort of finish in the flesh. Its unreal. :argie:


----------



## MickPontoon (Aug 8, 2011)

top work matey


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

DetailMe said:


> Nice job Robbie! being an ignorant fecker, what other services do Valet Magic offer from your lovely unit!?
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris

We:

Valet / Detail
Wheel refurbs
Window tint
Part / full vinyl wrapping
Audio / visual upgrades
Wheels / tyres
Exhaust systems 
Caliper painting
Sell Zaino products
Full car customisation inc. paintwork

And so on..... :lol:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

pulsar-dobby said:


> I need to see this sort of finish in the flesh. Its unreal. :argie:


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> Was that your suggestion or customers?


We have done this to quite a few GTR's so he just asked if we could do the same to his :thumb: Lovely touch :argie:


----------

